# Has anyone taken the CBT version of the FE?



## intern_no_more

Just curious, I have a co-worker who is going to take it and was wondering how it went. Don't want anything too specific (ie, don't reveal any questions!) but I am wondering how it compared to the previous exam, if you had experiance with both.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ given this is the first exam cycle for the CBT style test, how would anyone have taken it yet?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

knight1fox3 said:


> ^ given this is the first exam cycle for the CBT style test, how would anyone have taken it yet?




http://ncees.org/about-ncees/news/ncees-launches-computer-based-testing/

It looks like it's launched. People started registering a month ago and I would imagine scheduling their appointments. I'd say it's pretty likely some have already taken it.


----------



## knight1fox3

Wow. I stand corrected. Looks like things are moving right along then. Well done NCEES.


----------



## intern_no_more

Experience that should say...I know we're not english majors, but that was bad.


----------



## MMass114

I just took the CBT FE yesterday. I never took the pencil and paper exam but I studied using the Lindeburg FE exam review book which is still geared towards the old test.

First, the new reference handbook is pretty different. Your screen is split with the handbook in PDF form on the left and the test question on the right. What is nice about the PDF is that there are two tabs - one with a search bar that returns every location of the keyword you type in and one with a hyperlinked table of contents. I found it very easy to navigate the handbook and find the equations and charts I needed. The main downside to the digital handbook is when a question requires you to use a graph. For the MechE FE, I had to use the Psychrometric and Moody graphs. Theyre very busy graphs and I kept losing my place because I couldnt mark it up with a pencil.

The test material itself is much more geared toward your major than the general knowledge questions I studied in the review book. My personal experience was that the general questions were pretty straightforward but there were some in-depth MechE questions which I wasn't fully prepared for. Luckily the handbook was a huge help and I was able to work through them.

If you havent taken a test at a testing center such as Pearson before, its a pretty different experience. Be prepared to not be able to bring anything into the test center except your calculator (no cover) and your photo ID. They take your photo and give you palm scans every time you enter and leave the room. They will also make you turn out your pockets. You can't have food or water in the test room but you can raise your hand and leave at any time. I only left during my alotted 25 minute break at the midway point and it was more than enough time to rest and recuperate.

One hidden benefit that I found to the new testing system is that it seems like the computer grabs questions from a "question bank" for each subject. Unlike the old exam which was curated as a whole, I found that I had a couple of questions which were pretty similar to one another. For example, two questions requiring the use of the same equation but with slightly different givens and asking you to solve for a different missing variable. I'm not sure if this was typical of the old test too. It felt like a result of the test being randomly generated as I progressed from question bank to question bank.


----------



## maddukes

I took the Other Disciplines CBT EIT/FE exam last Saturday (Jan 4). It has been 7 days and still don't have the results yet (yes I realize they say 7-10 days). In general, I think it was a better experience than the paper based experience because its not as long (and exhausting). It was more convenient for me as well since we can chose days that work best for us. I took the Practice Exam (50 questions) that was on the NCEES website prior to taking this test, and in general I think it prepared me for the format, but also for the type of questions, although I think the real text was harder than the practice so I am not sure how I did because I think I would have passed had my practice exam score been a real score. (58%) Anyways, good luck to all and I hope to post that I passed very soon.


----------



## maddukes

Just found out that NCEES is taking additional time to review the first few days/weeks of tests for the CBT process and first release will be January 22, 2014 of scores.


----------



## canyiah

On the CBT can you go back to answer skipped questions or to review your answers


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

canyiah said:


> On the CBT can you go back to answer skipped questions or to review your answers




Looks like it. ncees has a bunch of short videos explaining how to do things. Here's one on your question http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv7MUmuAT8I&amp;list=PLiZ0hjHNi9jzR8RW69ndkjIgH8bzj0ew-&amp;feature=share&amp;index=3


----------



## CntrlEngrPE

Good to read about the new CBT experiences. Thanks for sharing guys. Anyone else that might like to add to the experience? Anyone who has taken the Other Discipline exam? Would appreciate inputs. Thanks!


----------



## snickerd3

maddukes said:


> Just found out that NCEES is taking additional time to review the first few days/weeks of tests for the CBT process and first release will be January 22, 2014 of scores.


so did they make the Jan 22nd date?


----------



## maddukes

Yes, they did. I failed and the diagnostic report is NOT as good as before. They are now not telling you how many questions you got correct - its a scale between 0 and 15.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ sorry to hear that. But thanks for sharing your experience. And don't give up, stay focused and determined. You'll get it next time!


----------



## pxt123

maddukes said:


> Yes, they did. I failed and the diagnostic report is NOT as good as before. They are now not telling you how many questions you got correct - its a scale between 0 and 15.






How many did you get correct out of the 110 questions?


----------



## maddukes

That is what I am saying, they don't even provide that information anymore. Very disappointing to not be able to know that information.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE

maddukes..not sure if you ever took the paper based test...but if you did, could you comment on whether you felt it was easier or more difficult in terms of the quality of questions they asked on the cbt vs paper test?


----------



## maddukes

Yes, I took both paper and the CBT - failed both. I would say in general, I liked the CBT version better. Just having the electronic (and searchable) version of the FE reference is a huge improvement. Plus, having a lot fewer questions (and thus shorter day) was nice because I didn't felt completely spent mentally towards the end of the CBT.

I don't have an undergraduate degree in engineering but do have a Master's in CE. I would say I am definitely more at a disadvantage than others so its been a struggle for me to catch up to speed on the topics in the FE that I didn't have with my Political Science degree as an undergrad. Plus, I graduated from undergrad in 98 and didn't get my MSCE until 2008.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE

Wow...it is commendable that you are trying to pass this exam without an undergraduate degree in engg! All the best...and do look at school of pe refresher course. Also, solving a lot of problems seems to be the mantra. Did you find the questions on the cbt harder/easier/same difficulty?


----------



## maddukes

I would say, on average (I took the Other Disciplines both paper and CBT) that they were about the same - but I think easier/faster to solve due to electronic FE reference and being able to find answers faster.


----------



## neworleans

Maddukes,

I am sort of on the same page with you. I took FE several times recently, took the general and failed, then tried the Civil and failed again but felt more comfortable with the Civil, I thought I really did good but failed it, now taking the CBT next week (civil), Since you got your Masters in Civil, I would recommend you to take Civil next time. We can create a room for Civil takers and get ready for the exam if there is not one already in the forum.


----------



## pxt123

maddukes said:


> I would say, on average (I took the Other Disciplines both paper and CBT) that they were about the same - but I think easier/faster to solve due to electronic FE reference and being able to find answers faster.




Do you know if the the exam is still being graded on a curve or do you now have to get a real 70% to pass?


----------



## CntrlEngrPE

I think it's still on a curve. I remember reading on ncees site that the scoring method is still the same, the cbt just changed the way of delivering the exam, scheduling it etc. PE exams will also transition to cbt eventually.


----------



## Kamba

Maddukes,

is the exam divided into chapters? for example: all the Statics / Dynamics problems are grouped together under one Header ??


----------



## maddukes

the topics are grouped together


----------



## mike2014

Hello group! I am going to be taking the FE at the end of this month. I took it a couple of years back and did not pass.

I have been studiying from the Lindburg book successfully. I am also doing problems of the 2014 NCEES exam prep book by Iqbal its pretty much 600 questions fitted to the new format of the exam. I would really recomend this book because it got me back in the college mood of just sitting down and doing problems for hours. There a ton of mistakes in it though but it works. I personally find the lindburg book to overwhelming but I will use it for reference, I also use wikipedia a lot and also youtube.

On the new exam I noticed that the subject that has the most questions is geotech with 9-14 questions. I am very rusty in this area and was wondering if anybody had any good resources for this subject area. Acually if anybody can recomend a reference that focuses more on the Civil disciplines such as transportation, hydraulics, etc.

Does anybody have any practice test they would like to share? I would really appreciate it.

Good luck to everibody taking the exam.


----------



## neworleans

Mike,

I am also taking the FE Civil next week. There is not many civil study guides out there unfortunately, purchased Lindeburg's civil book (3rd ed), it is ok but I don't think it is enough to pass the exam if you have forgotten about the topics. Anybody knows a better one please share


----------



## CntrlEngrPE

mike 2014 and neworleans,

Firstly, all the best for the exam! I hope you both crack it. Secondly, I recently researched a lot on what people did after failing to eventually pass. Time and again I read that people changed strategies from focusing on theory to focusing lot more on doing questions and for this purpose, lots of people relied on 1001 solved questions (3rd edition) from Lindberg. I recently bought it off of Amazon for $35. Word of caution- I read that the book has a lot of errors in it, so keep an eye out for them. Hope this helps.


----------



## mike2014

Thank you amitsahdev

Do you know if the lindburg 1001 problem book covers the civil topics. I have plenty of review material but I want something more focused on Geotech, Transportation, etc. I still have not found a good review for those topics.

Somebody please help


----------



## mike2014

Would a PE book be a good study guide?


----------



## CntrlEngrPE

Mike2014,

Sorry, I don't know. The 1001 problems cover only the others exam..not specific to civil...Check out other threads in the forum...maybe there are some resources there?


----------



## gpoli111

Lindeburg covers general only in the 1001


----------



## neworleans

Mike

Here are the ISBN's for the Civil books I have...

ISBN 0793195675

ISBN 978-1-59126-177-3

Both are good books, gives you an idea how to use the formulas on the reference book.


----------



## Surf and Snow

First post, but I've been lurking for a bit. Mainly trying to gleam bits of advice for the FE exam. I'll be taking it tomorrow, 13 hours from now! 

I'll give all of you looking for feedback on it any advice I can. This is my first attempt, so I can't offer comparison with the old paper exam. I've only been studying for the FE exam for about 4 weeks now, but not much due to my school work load, and my job.

Background: In school currently - graduating this coming June w/ a BSEE specializing in power. I also work in the power industry.


----------



## Surf and Snow

Surf and Snow said:


> First post, but I've been lurking for a bit. Mainly trying to gleam bits of advice for the FE exam. I'll be taking it tomorrow, 13 hours from now!
> 
> I'll give all of you looking for feedback on it any advice I can. This is my first attempt, so I can't offer comparison with the old paper exam. I've only been studying for the FE exam for about 4 weeks now, but not much due to my school work load, and my job.
> 
> Background: In school currently - graduating this coming June w/ a BSEE specializing in power. I also work in the power industry.




Well, I took it today. Pretty sure I nailed it. kept a tally of the # I knew I had right, as well as the ones I was pretty sure of and those that I had no idea and just guessed. Based on that I should be in the 75-80% correct range, so I should easily be good to go. But, I'll know for sure in 7-10 business days…


----------



## Kamba

Hello Surf and Snow,

Very Good news that you nailed it  Good Luck

It will be very helpful if you can provide a feedback for the following:

1- Is the exam going deep into subjects?

2- Can you jump into a certain chapter you are interested to do first? (i.e Jump to Fluid mechanics and skip probability?)

3- If you have gone through "FE Review Manual" MR Lindeburg ? is it the same level as the exam or harder?


----------



## neworleans

Hello guys,

I took the test yesterday (Civil), I wish I could say I did nail it too but I couldn't, I found it pretty difficult this time. This is the second time I took the Civil, here are my comments:

- In Overall the cbt test is a lot better than the old one because it is shorter, and less areas for civil, no more thermo, circuits and chemistry.

Downsides:

- In the old exam they would give the problems layout like Math 1-19, Statics 20-29 etc, so you would know which questions belong to what topics. They are still grouped but not having this layout gives you problem when you are done with problems and come to the review page at the end, all you see is question numbers flags and incomplete, for example you finish the exam and come to the review page, you have some flagged questions and incomplete questions but you don't know which one belongs to which area unless you go to the question and read it, basically you waste time, if I was given the layout in the review page I would go to the areas I am strong with and work on those questions.

- When I took the old FE, I wasn't able to finish the morning problems and had to guess on Thermo and Chemistry, this time arranging your time is up to you, I took the half of the time for the first 50 questions and the rest for the second section which was the Civil part. I ran out of time this time, in the old exam I had enough time to work on the 60 questions. Therefore, I would suggest you guys to finish the first 50 questions in 2 hours.

- When you enter the room, they give you laminated notebook and pen, get two of those notebooks just in case you may need the second one, will save you some time.

- The questions were a lot harder this time, had to convert so many units, if you are not careful they will get you.

- One other thing they should do about the PDF reference book is, they should add tabs for the civil sections, there is only one tab for Civil, you will need to either search or scroll it down to come to the area you will be working on.

- I can give you guys some advise on what to study for the Civil part but I gotta go now. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Jennalelv

neworleans said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I took the test yesterday (Civil), I wish I could say I did nail it too but I couldn't, I found it pretty difficult this time. This is the second time I took the Civil, here are my comments:
> 
> - In Overall the cbt test is a lot better than the old one because it is shorter, and less areas for civil, no more thermo, circuits and chemistry.
> 
> Downsides:
> 
> - In the old exam they would give the problems layout like Math 1-19, Statics 20-29 etc, so you would know which questions belong to what topics. They are still grouped but not having this layout gives you problem when you are done with problems and come to the review page at the end, all you see is question numbers flags and incomplete, for example you finish the exam and come to the review page, you have some flagged questions and incomplete questions but you don't know which one belongs to which area unless you go to the question and read it, basically you waste time, if I was given the layout in the review page I would go to the areas I am strong with and work on those questions.
> 
> - When I took the old FE, I wasn't able to finish the morning problems and had to guess on Thermo and Chemistry, this time arranging your time is up to you, I took the half of the time for the first 50 questions and the rest for the second section which was the Civil part. I ran out of time this time, in the old exam I had enough time to work on the 60 questions. Therefore, I would suggest you guys to finish the first 50 questions in 2 hours.
> 
> - When you enter the room, they give you laminated notebook and pen, get two of those notebooks just in case you may need the second one, will save you some time.
> 
> - The questions were a lot harder this time, had to convert so many units, if you are not careful they will get you.
> 
> - One other thing they should do about the PDF reference book is, they should add tabs for the civil sections, there is only one tab for Civil, you will need to either search or scroll it down to come to the area you will be working on.
> 
> - I can give you guys some advise on what to study for the Civil part but I gotta go now. Let me know if you have any questions.




Can you use ctrl+F in the Reference Manual.

Quick follow-up question, what did you mean by arranging the time is up to you? Are morning and afternoon still broken up by certain topics?

Thanks!


----------



## neworleans

Yes you can use CTRL + F to flaf the questions, or just click on Flag on the right upper screen.

The way you use the available time on exam is up to you, if you finish the first 50 questions before the break in 1 hour, you will have rest of the 5 hrs and 20 min for the rest of the problems.

Yes, take a look at this link and find your area, you will see the topics.

http://ncees.org/exams/fe-exam/

For the Civil part, the first 50 questions were Math thru Fluid Mechanics, and the layout of topics in the exam match the specifications.


----------



## chibibenz

I take the test in less than two weeks and consistently have been getting 60% on practice exams...eek. Anyone have any idea of % is needed to pass on the new exam?

I think the question about ctrl F is can you search the reference manual for specific terms so you can quickly jump to the correct page, not about flagging questions within the exam. Also, is there a list of bookmarks in the reference manual so you can easily jump to a particular section, such as civil, ethics, safety, etc?


----------



## neworleans

CTRL + F works for flagging the questions, in order to search a term in the reference book, you need to type it in the search box and it will list all the related terms on bottom of the search box, by clicking on it, it will take you to the page.

Yes, the bookmarks on the reference is same as that is available online.


----------



## Kamba

neworleans,

can u give some examples for the civil exam ?
have u tried the practice exam at NCEES website? is it similar to the real one?


----------



## knight1fox3

Kamba911 said:


> neworleans,
> 
> can u give some examples for the civil exam ?


I do not recommend that as it would be in violation of the NCEES disclosure agreement that is signed prior to taking the exam.


----------



## Kamba

knight1fox3 said:


> Kamba911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> neworleans,
> 
> can u give some examples for the civil exam ?
> 
> 
> 
> I do not recommend that as it would be in violation of the NCEES disclosure agreement that is signed prior to taking the exam.
Click to expand...



I think you are correct about the first part.

but below question is ok; nothing to disclose.

"have u tried the practice exam at NCEES website? is it similar to the real one?"


----------



## Mike in Gastonia

chibibenz said:


> I take the test in less than two weeks and consistently have been getting 60% on practice exams...eek. Anyone have any idea of % is needed to pass on the new exam?
> 
> I think the question about ctrl F is can you search the reference manual for specific terms so you can quickly jump to the correct page, not about flagging questions within the exam. Also, is there a list of bookmarks in the reference manual so you can easily jump to a particular section, such as civil, ethics, safety, etc?




Here's a video on ncees youtube page that describes how to search the reference book.

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvob3-PUAPc&amp;list=PLiZ0hjHNi9jzR8RW69ndkjIgH8bzj0ew-&amp;feature=c4-overview-vl


----------



## neworleans

Yes I tried the NCEES practice exam, it is pretty decent, I can't give you example problems sorry.

My advice to you is just make yourself familiar with the reference book, for example, if you are asked to find the capacity of a concrete beam you will need to know where to find it, I am sure you can find it somehow even if you are not familiar with it but will spend more time which is against you. This exam is all about working problems quick and in order to do that you need to be familiar with the book. So the bottom line, practice as many problems as possible to get you a speed, the downside of taking the Civil part is there is not enough good study guides out there, the ones I've given above are ok but not enough.


----------



## UKentuckyEngineer

neworleans,

I know someone above had mentioned that the subjects are grouped together but you are not specifically informed at the beginning of the test like in the previous version. My question is that with these subjects grouped together, will you be able to differentiate where the more complex problems (2pt) are as opposed to the former (1 pt) problems? Also, after how much time has passed were you allowed to take your break. I'm sure I may ask additional information prior taking the exam myself during the last week of February. Thanks for any insight and I hope you passed the exam, taking that next step towards your P.E.


----------



## neworleans

Thank you for your good wishes.

The more complex problems are in the second section or I would say questions from 51 to 110 (The Civil Part).

They divide the exam in two sections, this was the 50th question for me, it could be different in the other disciplines more or less. The break is not up to time, you could spend 5 hours for the first 50 questions and the system will give you the break option after and you will only have 20 minutes left for the rest of the problems.

Ask any questions, I will try to answer,


----------



## chibibenz

After the break, are you allowed to return to the first 50 questions if you want to review/double check? Or are you locked out of them once you begin the second section?


----------



## Kamba

chibibenz said:


> After the break, are you allowed to return to the first 50 questions if you want to review/double check? Or are you locked out of them once you begin the second section?


As per NCEES examinee guide:

"After approximately 55 questions, you will be prompted to review those questions and then submit them. *You will no longer have access to those questions after you have submitted them.*"


----------



## leo

I took the FE exam (other disciplines) last week monday and receive and Passing score today, I would say the exam was fear, however i studied for about 4 months so maybe i was just prepared, I think its better than the old version just because its less questions and u dont feel mentally drain by the evening section.


----------



## Jennalelv

leo said:


> I took the FE exam (other disciplines) last week monday and receive and Passing score today, I would say the exam was fear, however i studied for about 4 months so maybe i was just prepared, I think its better than the old version just because its less questions and u dont feel mentally drain by the evening section.


Congrats on passing Leo. If you don't mind me asking, why did you decide to take the Other Disciplines rather than Electrical?


----------



## leo

Jennalelv said:


> leo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the FE exam (other disciplines) last week monday and receive and Passing score today, I would say the exam was fear, however i studied for about 4 months so maybe i was just prepared, I think its better than the old version just because its less questions and u dont feel mentally drain by the evening section.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on passing Leo. If you don't mind me asking, why did you decide to take the Other Disciplines rather than Electrical?
Click to expand...

In my opinion i think the questions get way too indept when u take the discipline specific exam other disciplines are more general, medium difficulty, also all my study materials was for the other discipline exam


----------



## knight1fox3

leo said:


> In my opinion i think the questions get way too indept when u take the discipline specific exam other disciplines are more general, medium difficulty, also all my study materials was for the other discipline exam


I would agree with this as it was also the case with the old exams. The general discipline was more robust than the discipline specific. Meaning you had a better chance at having seen material on the general discipline as opposed to the discipline specific.

For instance, I had very few courses with power or control systems because my degree focused on computers and communications. Therefore, some of the material listed on the Electrical FE exam I would have had no exposure to. Which was not the case with the general or "other" discipline.


----------



## pxt123

I just learned I passed 

I took the FE Civil exam last week on Monday. This was my first time taking the exam, but I did prepare well (about 3.5 months), as I've been out of school for about 5.5 years now and I have an international degree which is not ABET accredited, so I had not taken a few of the courses on the specifications.

As neworleans said, you have to distribute your time well between the two sections. My first section also had 50 questions with 60 questions on the second section, although this might change, but you will be told before the exam starts. I knew this from some research I had done, so I took about 1 hour and 55 minutes on the first section, leaving me with 3 hours and 25 minutes for the second.

It's something that's said over and over again, but I'll say one more time: learn how to use your calculator and know the reference handbook from top to bottom, this will save you lots of time on the exam, specially on the math and probability sections.

These were my study resources:

-FERM3: I studied only the topics that appear on the new Civil specifications (about half of the book)

-Civil Discipline Specific Review Manual (by Lindeburg): There are a few problems that you shouldn't waste your time doing, as they have taken these out of the new reference handbook (ex. T-Beams in the Structural Design section)

-Civil Engineering Preparation Workbook (by Mo Iqbal): Lots of practice problems, but lots of mistakes too. Overall it was very helpful if you know how to spot the mistakes.

-Practice exam for the General + Civil FE exam (by Indranil Goswami): Longer and harder than the actual test, but helpful.

None of these books include review material for the Civil Topics, only practice problems. So I had to research for the theory on my own through google, where I was able to find university lectures for the topics I didn't understand well. But seems like Lindeburg will be releasing a new review book with all the Civil topics included: http://www.amazon.com/Civil-Review-Manual-Preparation-Fundamentals/dp/1591264391/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1392238074&amp;sr=8-4&amp;keywords=fe+civil+exam .... Wish this had been available when I started studying.

Allow some time (2 or 3 weeks) before the test to do practice exams. It was really helpful for time management, which is one of the keys to passing the exam. I bought a 30 day access to Civil Quiz Bank at feprep.com. The questions are a lot harder, the most I was able to score was 73% once, so don't worry too much about it. And I also bought the practice exam from NCEES, which is very similar to the actual exam in terms of difficulty, maybe a little easier.

Well, the above answers some questions I had while I was studying and were my keys to passing, hope it helps.


----------



## chiwen1z

were there many concept/theory questions ? are the ethics questions straight forward ? any questions on concrete mix design or construction stuff, like cpm charts?


----------



## gpoli111

As for the FE in general, not particularly the CBT, I thought the other disciplines was much harder than the CE I had taken before. The other disciplines seemed like the collection of the most difficult questions of the morning session. Versus the CE section which had a broader spectrum of normal difficulty questions IMO.


----------



## CaptainKip

Be careful when signing up for the Other Disciplines version of the FE. Some states (like mine) don't allow you the freedom to choose Other Disciplines. That is, if your degree was in electrical, then you must take the electrical discipline version of the FE, or your exam score will be rejected. Just saying to be careful.


----------



## leo

What state is that I never hear of that


----------



## Surf and Snow

Surf and Snow said:


> Surf and Snow said:
> 
> 
> 
> First post, but I've been lurking for a bit. Mainly trying to gleam bits of advice for the FE exam. I'll be taking it tomorrow, 13 hours from now!
> 
> I'll give all of you looking for feedback on it any advice I can. This is my first attempt, so I can't offer comparison with the old paper exam. I've only been studying for the FE exam for about 4 weeks now, but not much due to my school work load, and my job.
> 
> Background: In school currently - graduating this coming June w/ a BSEE specializing in power. I also work in the power industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I took it today. Pretty sure I nailed it. kept a tally of the # I knew I had right, as well as the ones I was pretty sure of and those that I had no idea and just guessed. Based on that I should be in the 75-80% correct range, so I should easily be good to go. But, I'll know for sure in 7-10 business days…
Click to expand...



I received my results today. As I expected, I passed. Woohoo! Glad to have that weight off my shoulders!

FYI: Ive been keeping track and have determined that all those taking the new CBT based FE exam receive their results on Wednesdays at 10:00 am EST, 7:00am PST. They do the tests in one week batches ending on Sundays, and give the results the following Wed. That is, if you test on a Sat, you will receive your results 4 days later on Wed, if you test on a monday, you will receive your results a 9 days later on Weds the following week. Just letting you all know so you you aren't going crazy watching your email inboxes. Anyway, glad I don't have to study anymore!

http://s999.photobucket.com/user/surfandsnow71113/media/75767A23-967A-4377-8CAB-5514999D5DFA_zpsf2rroips.png.html


----------



## Surf and Snow

^^^ I guess us "Noobs" are neither allowed to post pics, nor allowed to edit failed pic posting posts. Sorry guys/gals.


----------



## Jennalelv

Surf and Snow said:


> Surf and Snow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surf and Snow said:
> 
> 
> 
> First post, but I've been lurking for a bit. Mainly trying to gleam bits of advice for the FE exam. I'll be taking it tomorrow, 13 hours from now!
> 
> I'll give all of you looking for feedback on it any advice I can. This is my first attempt, so I can't offer comparison with the old paper exam. I've only been studying for the FE exam for about 4 weeks now, but not much due to my school work load, and my job.
> 
> Background: In school currently - graduating this coming June w/ a BSEE specializing in power. I also work in the power industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I took it today. Pretty sure I nailed it. kept a tally of the # I knew I had right, as well as the ones I was pretty sure of and those that I had no idea and just guessed. Based on that I should be in the 75-80% correct range, so I should easily be good to go. But, I'll know for sure in 7-10 business days…
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I received my results today. As I expected, I passed. Woohoo! Glad to have that weight off my shoulders!
> 
> FYI: Ive been keeping track and have determined that all those taking the new CBT based FE exam receive their results on Wednesdays at 10:00 am EST, 7:00am PST. They do the tests in one week batches ending on Sundays, and give the results the following Wed. That is, if you test on a Sat, you will receive your results 4 days later on Wed, if you test on a monday, you will receive your results a 9 days later on Weds the following week. Just letting you all know so you you aren't going crazy watching your email inboxes. Anyway, glad I don't have to study anymore!
> 
> &lt;a href="http://s999.photobucket.com/user/surfandsnow71113/media/75767A23-967A-4377-8CAB-5514999D5DFA_zpsf2rroips.png.html" target="_blank"&gt;&lt;img src="http://i999.photobucket.com/albums/af112/surfandsnow71113/75767A23-967A-4377-8CAB-5514999D5DFA_zpsf2rroips.png~original" border="0" alt=" photo 75767A23-967A-4377-8CAB-5514999D5DFA_zpsf2rroips.png"/&gt;&lt;/a&gt;
Click to expand...



Congrats on passing. Was the practice exam similar to the final one? Were your scores on both similar?


----------



## Surf and Snow

Thanks! The practice online exam and the NCEES exam questions book were both very similar. The Linderburgh PPI book helped, but the questions were not a very good representation of those on the real exam. The PPI questions seem to take longer to solve, and require more steps. Again, good for practice, but bad for true representation.

As for my grade, I don't know. The exam is pass/fail, so when you pass it just says PASS. You don't find out your actual score if you pass. I think you might if you fail though, but gladly I don't know that for sure. On my practice exams I was averaging around 80-85% correct, and I'm pretty sure that's about where I scored on the real exam.


----------



## knight1fox3

Surf and Snow said:


> ^^^ I guess us "Noobs" are neither allowed to post pics, nor allowed to edit failed pic posting posts. Sorry guys/gals.


Fixed.


----------



## Surf and Snow

knight1fox3 said:


> Surf and Snow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ I guess us "Noobs" are neither allowed to post pics, nor allowed to edit failed pic posting posts. Sorry guys/gals.
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed.
Click to expand...



Thanks knight1fox3 !


----------



## chiwen1z

ive brought and taken the practice test on the ncees website. some questions required equations that are no longer in the new reference manual. will i see such a thing during the actual exam?


----------



## chibibenz

I just took the CBT yesterday. I can't add too much new insight as others have covered things well, but one thing that surprised me was most of the general topics (math, stats, ethics, economics) were only addressed on the first portion of the exam. I had thought each topic would have some easy questions in the first half and harder questions in the second, but the second half was exclusively questions on my discipline. I felt most questions were easier than in practice exams I had taken. They really tried to get you with unit conversions, otherwise it was a lot of looking up the equations and just plugging the numbers they gave you in.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE

What discipline did you take? Civil? Electrical?


----------



## chibibenz

Environmental


----------



## benzene

That guy keeping track of when they post your results was spot on. I took it last Tuesday, got the email today at 9 AM central saying they were available.

I took and passed the FE Chemical on the first try. I studied for I think four weeks, three times a week for about 3-4 hours. I had Lindeberg's Rapid Prep 2nd edition a guy I worked with let me use, I just wanted to work a lot of problems. I also went to the review sessions the Civils at my school put on twice a week. I didn't think it was very hard. Asking questions specific to your degree makes it real nice. I only outright guessed on no more than 10 of them, so I was pretty confident I passed when I was done. The key I think is just to watch your time and know what equations are available to you and how to use them. I think roughly half of my conceptual questions were in the manual too if you searched for keywords. Now if I can get me one of those pesky jobs.


----------



## chibibenz

Ditto about the results! I took it on Sat and also got the email this morning!  It saves a lot of anxiety to know exactly when you will learn your score. Also, I passed! What a relief!


----------



## CntrlEngrPE

Congratulations for passing guys..so just to confirm..you get results on Wednesday 9am central right?


----------



## Envirogeer

I took the Environmental portion last Wednesday and did not pass. I didn't know you have to manage your time and totally wasted time on the first portion thinking it would tell me time was up. The diagnostic report SUCKS. It gives you performance ratings. What do they mean? No key. Just 0-15 scale performance. Having something that says, "8 to 10 is average or 1-5 means you suck" would have been nice. I have several 15's, 11 and 9's and the rest are mid to high 7s. I have no idea what that means or how I failed. No one knows what the passing rate is. In my defense I was sick, I have three kids, haven't taken fluids in 6+ years or math in 8 years, and my husband just got laid off. Suffice to say, not the best way to take a 6 hour exam. I signed up for the next exam and plan to study my ass off during spring break (I am a senior in my BSC program). Any resources in helping with sections? I got the NCEES practice exam, but don't plan to take it until half way through my study session.

I think fluids and chemistry were tough. I thought the math was easy but scored in the 7s on that. I felt like the questions were random through out, not section by section. I liked the search function of the manual. I thought the unit conversions were TOUGH and unnecessary in the problems. If I only have 3 min to solve, why give me a problem with complicated unit conversions???

My diagnostic report was also missing the comparison to average of passing examinees. Supposedly get it by June or when 100 people have taken my module.


----------



## matt267 PE

Envirogeer,

You sure do have a lot on your plate!!

For help with some of the math, chemistry, and fluids, check out Khan Academy (https://www.khanacademy.org/). Some of the material is basic, but it helped me a lot. I was 7 years out of school when I started to study for the FE exam.

https://www.khanacademy.org/science/physics/fluids

https://www.khanacademy.org/science/chemistry

https://www.khanacademy.org/math/calculus

https://www.khanacademy.org/math/differential-equations

Also, if I can offer a piece of advice on time management. You have 3 minutes on AVERAGE to solve each problem. Some will take less time, and others will take more time. Try not to get hung up on how long it takes you to do each problem. When I took the FE this past October, I timed myself by the hour. Meaning after one hour, I should be at least 1/4 of the way through the questions. (the test was 4 hours morning and 4 hours afternoon) Taking a few practice tests will help you find your pace. Practice tests also help you realize when you're stuck on a problem and should move on. I took a review class with School of PE and one of the instructors advised us to answer the easy questions first. It will be confidence boost and easy points earned.

Good luck on your next attempt and don't be afraid to give yourself a few months to study. With family obligations it's hard, I know. I studied everyday while working full time and being a husband and father.


----------



## neworleans

Hello guys,

I found out I passed it, really happy to be over with this now, will be taking PE in October.

My advice to you is that if you are a recent graduate, take the test right away and pass it, don't wait, if you fail don't quit or wait to take it later.

I took this test and failed it after I graduated and didn't take it for a few years, then you forget everything, it gets really hard to study again.

If you did this mistake and ready to take it again and if you are civil, take the civil, i wouldn't recommend taking the other disciplines if you are civil.

When you ready to take the test, get yourself prepared well for the cbt format, try to use your time efficiently, know units, where they are on the reference book. If you fail study again where your weak areas are. If something is not clear about the test, make it clear, either ask here or contact ncees.

I've got two civil books for the FE that I am willing sell, if anybody is interested please let me know.


----------



## PPI

Michael Lindeburg has a new _FE Civil Review Manual _that's now available www.ppi2pass.com/shop/fe-eit-exam/fe-civil/fe-civil-review-manual-fecerm-print.html

There's also a free study schedule you can access through feprep.com--click the "Study Schedule" button and set up an account. Check out the Recommended Study Schedule to start. Be sure to click the "Edit Profile" link to set your expected exam date, as this will affect the study schedule.

You will also have access to a self-diagnostic assessment for your discipline. Use this to determine which knowledge areas you'll want to focus on in studying for the CBT.

Best of luck!

PPI Marketing


----------



## mrbishop02

I am looking to take the FE CBT soon ( 3-4 months) I am electrical and have taken the paper exam before and failed I graduated in 06, so I am having to do a mjaor refresher. Question is:Should I take the general knowledge or the electrical specific? I am in the power field and some of the computer baffles me.

Thanks


----------



## snickerd3

The format has changed since then. There is no general morning/specific afternoon anymore. I would say take the electrical test.


----------



## knight1fox3

snickerd3 said:


> The format has changed since then. There is no general morning/specific afternoon anymore. I would say take the electrical test.


The style of the exam may have changed but I don't think the content has. That said, the general "other" engineering section is geared toward most of the general engineering courses taken (i.e. physics, chemistry, statics, calculus, etc.). Whereas the electrical exam was very specific with certain disciplines. Meaning, there's probably a good chance that there's content in the electrical exam where you may have never been exposed to it. Conversely, the general exam would have subject matter that you would at the very least have seen once or twice in your gen ed. courses.


----------



## snickerd3

If you read the ncees site the other disciplines exam is meant for the people who don't have a specific discipline test listed. Look through the new test content and look to see what you are more comfortable with.


----------



## knight1fox3

^ agreed. The "other" engineering discipline exam is what I was referring to.


----------



## Adambb

Can I review all 110 questions at the end of the exam?


----------



## UKentuckyEngineer

Adambb said:


> Can I review all 110 questions at the end of the exam?




No. At the start of the exam you will be notified of how many questions you must answer before your scheduled 25 minute break, which is optional. After you complete the said amount of questions and hit submit, you will no longer be able to review/edit that section.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE

Took the cbt others test today. Must say, the electronic reference manual certainly helps! Also the shorter time duration helps. Please know that once you are done with a section, you cannot go back to it. I went through 5 books of rough work as the units conversions were brutal. I wish they could test a concept rather than having us do robotic calcs that test nothing. I also got a couple of problems that were nowhere in the reference manual. I came back home and spent 30 mins looking for the answer in the reference manual - it wasn't there. Also, they incorrectly mentioned a unit of ft^2 for a VOLUME. This was an error in the test problem for sure. Anyone know if we can report it to someone? Anyway, fingers crossed now waiting for the result.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE

I Passed the test! Phew...thanks for all the inputs here..


----------



## GenEng

Congratulation to Amit.. and those who have passed their FE CBT exam

I’m just new to this forum, looking some good suggestion and help to pass this exam. Really appreciate. I try couple of yrs back to pass this exam but failed few times. I was graduate 20 yrs back.

Amit - Would you like to share your thoughts in terms of paper exam Vs CBT. If you have both experience and also I think you took FE other discipline exam does new CBT exam will go to the same as old paper patterns i-e Some topics covered in morning session did not appear in other session.

Thanks


----------



## CntrlEngrPE

GenEng, The key to this exam is time management and doing lots of problems. I mean LOTS of problems. I did so many problems that I started to remember unit conversions. I felt the CBT was of the same difficulty as the paper exam. just shorter duration. I actually felt my second session for CBT was slightly harder than what I had seen in the paper based test. The CBT exam goes down the list of subjects and doesn't repeat questions. For example, all maths questions will be first in the exam, then the second topic will be probability/statistics, last topic will be heat transfer/thermodynamics etc. In your second session, you will not see any math problems. The order of questions, follows the order of subjects listed in the syllabus. Do many many problems...the more problems you can do the better. Also, remember to give practice exams to get your timing right a week or so before the exam.

I gave the exam on a weekend, and got my result on Wednesday morning at 11am. All the best for your test! Don't give up and remember..do problems, problems and more problems!


----------



## GenEng

CntrlEng, Congratulation to passed the exam and thx for input. Its was helpful.

Thanks for remind time management thing and I'm working on it. When you say practice "LOTS of Problems" Is that mean FE Review Manual By Lindeburg? or some thing more... Could you please explain it also what books you review during exam preparation..

Looks like CBT exam Sequence will go from Math to Dynamics and 25 mints break option I guess... 2nd session start from strength of materials to Heat, Mass and Eng transfer..


----------



## CntrlEngrPE

Yes, do problems from Lindburg big book. I also studied school of PE notes and did all their problems. I also bought a book called 1001 problems for fe exam by lindeburg and would do at least 60 problems per day in the month before the exam.


----------



## yellowtiger

Hi guys, I took the FE Other Descipline today. I thought I'd share my experience with you. Here they are:

1) I have been out of school for more than 8 years. I studied about three months for this exam.

2) I used Lindeburg's FERM as my main review material. I feel that the problems in the real exam are easier than those in the FERM.

3) I didn't review all topics in my preparation. Specifically, I didn't review chemistry, biology, electrical stuff, computer, material science. However, I did put a lot of time on math, statics, dynamics, mechanics of materials, fluid mechanics, and thermodynamics.

3) In the real exam, problems were grouped by topics. They didn't appear randomly.

4) I answered 57 problems in the first section and 53 in the second section. The second section was harder than the first section. I spent about two hours on the first section and about three hours on the second section.

5) All math problems were in the first section.

6) All engineering economics problems were in the first section.

7) Almost all statics, dynamics, material mechanics, fulid mechanics and thermodynamics problems were in the second section.

8) There were 2~3 safety problems.

9) There were a few problems that I couldn't find formula in the FE Handbook.

I think that's all. If you want to know other information just ask.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kellere1

I took the other disciplines exam yesterday and my experience was identical to yours.

I was disappointed that you couldn't jump to a specific section... I kept waiting for heat transfer and thermo to come up (my strong points), but they didn't appear until the very end... I ran out of time for the last 8 questions and had to straight guess.

I'm not sure how I did... how do you think you did?


----------



## yellowtiger

kellere1 said:


> I took the other disciplines exam yesterday and my experience was identical to yours.
> 
> I was disappointed that you couldn't jump to a specific section... I kept waiting for heat transfer and thermo to come up (my strong points), but they didn't appear until the very end... I ran out of time for the last 8 questions and had to straight guess.
> 
> I'm not sure how I did... how do you think you did?




I think I did well. Will update when the score is out.


----------



## CntrlEngrPE

Best of luck. FYI - you will most probably be getting your scores next Wednesday between 8am-noon your local time,


----------



## GenEng

All the best guys - Thanks for update


----------



## ruskyline

kellere1 said:


> I took the other disciplines exam yesterday and my experience was identical to yours.
> 
> I was disappointed that you couldn't jump to a specific section... I kept waiting for heat transfer and thermo to come up (my strong points), but they didn't appear until the very end... I ran out of time for the last 8 questions and had to straight guess.
> 
> I'm not sure how I did... how do you think you did?


I feel the same. Took the CE yesterday and I didn't have enough time for the second portion of the test so I had to guess like 8-10 problems eeekk!! I'm very anxious I wish I would have spent less time in the first part


----------



## yellowtiger

ruskyline said:


> kellere1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the other disciplines exam yesterday and my experience was identical to yours.
> 
> I was disappointed that you couldn't jump to a specific section... I kept waiting for heat transfer and thermo to come up (my strong points), but they didn't appear until the very end... I ran out of time for the last 8 questions and had to straight guess.
> 
> I'm not sure how I did... how do you think you did?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same. Took the CE yesterday and I didn't have enough time for the second portion of the test so I had to guess like 8-10 problems eeekk!! I'm very anxious I wish I would have spent less time in the first part
Click to expand...

How much time did you spend in the first section? How many problems did you need to solve in the first section?


----------



## kellere1

I had 57 questions in the first section and split the time down the middle... I should have taken the break when I finished the first section, but instead I spent the remaining 30 min looking at problems I was unsure of. I had trouble re-focusing after the break and time management went downhill.

This waiting is killing me! I don't know how people used to wait WEEKS to find out!


----------



## ruskyline

yellowtiger said:


> ruskyline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellere1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took the other disciplines exam yesterday and my experience was identical to yours.
> 
> I was disappointed that you couldn't jump to a specific section... I kept waiting for heat transfer and thermo to come up (my strong points), but they didn't appear until the very end... I ran out of time for the last 8 questions and had to straight guess.
> 
> I'm not sure how I did... how do you think you did?
> 
> 
> 
> I feel the same. Took the CE yesterday and I didn't have enough time for the second portion of the test so I had to guess like 8-10 problems eeekk!! I'm very anxious I wish I would have spent less time in the first part
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much time did you spend in the first section? How many problems did you need to solve in the first section?
Click to expand...

I spend half of the time, so I spend about 2 hr and 10-15 mins.. I could have easily submitted it 15 mins earlier. But now when I think about it, those were easy points and I tried to miss as few as possible. The second portion I guessed like 8-10 problems and those were not easy for me, so even if I had 30 mins extra time, maybe I would solve no more than 1 or 2. First section 50 or 51, second section 110-(first section) .


----------



## ruskyline

kellere1 said:


> I had 57 questions in the first section and split the time down the middle... I should have taken the break when I finished the first section, but instead I spent the remaining 30 min looking at problems I was unsure of. I had trouble re-focusing after the break and time management went downhill.
> 
> This waiting is killing me! I don't know how people used to wait WEEKS to find out!


I hope you passed mate, I hope we both passed :dance:


----------



## kellere1

I PASSED!!!

Hope you did too!


----------



## yellowtiger

kellere1 said:


> I PASSED!!!
> 
> Hope you did too!




Congratulations! I passed too -


----------



## Cytex

I also learned that I passed the Other Discipline today, woohoo! Congrats to the others who passed, we did it!

Most of the info here is spot on from my experience, but the most important advice I can give is to rest the day before the exam. Sounds like generic advice, but trust me, having a fresh mind beats anything you can cram in the last day. I started off the exam well jacked up on caffiene but I began to crash by the time I started the 2nd section. My pace really got screwed up and with five minutes left, I had 11 questions unanswered. At that I point I said "screw it" and used the random number generator on my calculator and guessed the remaining questions. Definitely not a good way to end the exam. Luckily it appears I did well enough on the rest of the exam.

Also the second section is more time consuming than the first section, so you should be done well before countdown timer hits 2:40. Just pace yourselves and you should be fine. Good luck future exam takers. This isn't an indepth exam by any means, but it's difficult because it covers a lot of topics.


----------



## JerryY

Cytex said:


> I also learned that I passed the Other Discipline today, woohoo! Congrats to the others who passed, we did it!
> 
> Most of the info here is spot on from my experience, but the most important advice I can give is to rest the day before the exam. Sounds like generic advice, but trust me, having a fresh mind beats anything you can cram in the last day. I started off the exam well jacked up on caffiene but I began to crash by the time I started the 2nd section. My pace really got screwed up and with five minutes left, I had 11 questions unanswered. At that I point I said "screw it" and used the random number generator on my calculator and guessed the remaining questions. Definitely not a good way to end the exam. Luckily it appears I did well enough on the rest of the exam.
> 
> Also the second section is more time consuming than the first section, so you should be done well before countdown timer hits 2:40. Just pace yourselves and you should be fine. Good luck future exam takers. This isn't an indepth exam by any means, but it's difficult because it covers a lot of topics.


I am a civil too. But out of school for more than 20 years and have been working as a civil engineering project coordinator and manager in overseas. I took the others option one time and failed horribly. Now, I am preparing to take it again would you device others again or Civil? Already have the other material but people are advising to take the civil. Any input on this matter is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Cytex

JerryY said:


> Cytex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also learned that I passed the Other Discipline today, woohoo! Congrats to the others who passed, we did it!
> 
> Most of the info here is spot on from my experience, but the most important advice I can give is to rest the day before the exam. Sounds like generic advice, but trust me, having a fresh mind beats anything you can cram in the last day. I started off the exam well jacked up on caffiene but I began to crash by the time I started the 2nd section. My pace really got screwed up and with five minutes left, I had 11 questions unanswered. At that I point I said "screw it" and used the random number generator on my calculator and guessed the remaining questions. Definitely not a good way to end the exam. Luckily it appears I did well enough on the rest of the exam.
> 
> Also the second section is more time consuming than the first section, so you should be done well before countdown timer hits 2:40. Just pace yourselves and you should be fine. Good luck future exam takers. This isn't an indepth exam by any means, but it's difficult because it covers a lot of topics.
> 
> 
> 
> I am a civil too. But out of school for more than 20 years and have been working as a civil engineering project coordinator and manager in overseas. I took the others option one time and failed horribly. Now, I am preparing to take it again would you device others again or Civil? Already have the other material but people are advising to take the civil. Any input on this matter is appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I can't help you much there since I don't know how difficult the Civil one is. I picked other disciplines because looking at the topics covered, it looked easier to me. I switched majors twice, so I had a solid understanding of thermodynamics and circuits before I started perparing for the FE exam. Usually civil engineers don't take those classes so I imagine learning those new topics is more time consuming. But either way, 20 years out of school has gotta be really tough. I would say pick the exam that has more topics you're familiar with.


----------



## leesv

I like the new format much better, I toke it yesterday in Mechanical, 2nd time. I don't have to flip around the reference handbook anymore, so I can find stuff easier and finish the the test faster. I finish 40mins ahead of the 5hr20mins they give me.


----------



## ruskyline

leesv said:


> I like the new format much better, I toke it yesterday in Mechanical, 2nd time. I don't have to flip around the reference handbook anymore, so I can find stuff easier and finish the the test faster. I finish 40mins ahead of the 5hr20mins they give me.


Hello there, I'm very glad that you were able to finish the exam 40 minutes ahead! THAT'S AMAZING!!

You mind if I ask, How much time did you spend on the first and second section? And what was your strategy?? I'm taking this exam on the 29th of this month


----------



## leesv

ruskyline said:


> leesv said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new format much better, I toke it yesterday in Mechanical, 2nd time. I don't have to flip around the reference handbook anymore, so I can find stuff easier and finish the the test faster. I finish 40mins ahead of the 5hr20mins they give me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello there, I'm very glad that you were able to finish the exam 40 minutes ahead! THAT'S AMAZING!!
> 
> You mind if I ask, How much time did you spend on the first and second section? And what was your strategy?? I'm taking this exam on the 29th of this month
Click to expand...



I didn't have much of a strategy Ruskyline. I just study for it. I just go over the study book I bought from Michael R. Lindeburg, and try to work all the problems they provide. I did skip ethics, chemistry, and biology section. It is not that hard if you study for it, most of the problem is either plug and chug or word problem that can find answer in the search menu. Many people I know pass without even study for the exam, that prove the difficulty of the exam. I did try that the first time, didn't work.I did pass the 2nd time by the way.

1st section I did it in 2 hours

Good luck on exam day


----------



## GenEngineer

Good Morning all,

I took my Electrical and Computer Fundamental of Engineering Examination on October 18th, 2014. And thank you all especially the person who mentioned about the date &amp; time when the NCEES publishes the result. I just passed the exam, pretty intense one that. I would be glad to address any questions since most of the exam is still fresh in my memory.

Thank you


----------



## matt267 PE

Congrats!!

:multiplespotting:


----------



## GenEngineer

Thank you Sir.


----------



## PE4IE

I took my exam yesterday for Industrial Engineering Discipline. This is my second attempt with CBT version. Honeslty, first time I failed because I didnot prepare well and messed up my time management. I think most of the problems we can solve with common knowledge, however, finishing it in 3 minutes is the key here - which I think requires lot of practice. This time around I prepared myself better. I'm hoping to pass this time - I thought got 60%-70% (atleast) correct.

Please let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## ruskyline

FE4IE said:


> I took my exam yesterday for Industrial Engineering Discipline. This is my second attempt with CBT version. Honeslty, first time I failed because I didnot prepare well and messed up my time management. I think most of the problems we can solve with common knowledge, however, finishing it in 3 minutes is the key here - which I think requires lot of practice. This time around I prepared myself better. I'm hoping to pass this time - I thought got 60%-70% (atleast) correct.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions!


Hi, I took mine yesterday.. I took civil.. this was my third freaking time :/ and I hope I passed it too.. How many do you know 100% you got right??


----------



## snarea

How was the civil CBT exam. I will be taking it in January. It will be my first time taking the CBT exam, third time overall and really hoping to pass this time too. First two times i took general, and for my third time decided i will be taking the civil discipline. i have been studying about 4 hours a day for past 2 weeks. And will be studying every day until my exam.

Any advice?

Thanks!

Sergio


----------



## snarea

Ruskyline how long have you been out of school. I have been out of school for 6 years. Any tips on exam day since you have already taken the cbt version


----------



## PE4IE

ruskyline said:


> FE4IE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my exam yesterday for Industrial Engineering Discipline. This is my second attempt with CBT version. Honeslty, first time I failed because I didnot prepare well and messed up my time management. I think most of the problems we can solve with common knowledge, however, finishing it in 3 minutes is the key here - which I think requires lot of practice. This time around I prepared myself better. I'm hoping to pass this time - I thought got 60%-70% (atleast) correct.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I took mine yesterday.. I took civil.. this was my third freaking time :/ and I hope I passed it too.. How many do you know 100% you got right??
Click to expand...

For the morning I 'm confident of 70-80%. For afternoon seesion, I'm confident of 50% correct.


----------



## PE4IE

snarea said:


> How was the civil CBT exam. I will be taking it in January. It will be my first time taking the CBT exam, third time overall and really hoping to pass this time too. First two times i took general, and for my third time decided i will be taking the civil discipline. i have been studying about 4 hours a day for past 2 weeks. And will be studying every day until my exam.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sergio


Good luck! Key is to work out more problems. Just go through the basics and start practicising problems as soon as you can.


----------



## snarea

Thanks!!!

Do you know what we need to score to pass the exam?


----------



## matt267 PE

snarea said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Do you know what we need to score to pass the exam?


1+ failing


----------



## ruskyline

snarea said:


> Ruskyline how long have you been out of school. I have been out of school for 6 years. Any tips on exam day since you have already taken the cbt version


I've been out of school for about the same time. The only tip I have is to study at least for 3 months consistently. I bought the FE Review manual, paid $50 for FE quiz bank which I saw many similar problems on the actual exam and I finally purchased the civil practice exam which is $50 by the officials website.


----------



## PE4IE

FE4IE said:


> ruskyline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FE4IE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my exam yesterday for Industrial Engineering Discipline. This is my second attempt with CBT version. Honeslty, first time I failed because I didnot prepare well and messed up my time management. I think most of the problems we can solve with common knowledge, however, finishing it in 3 minutes is the key here - which I think requires lot of practice. This time around I prepared myself better. I'm hoping to pass this time - I thought got 60%-70% (atleast) correct.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I took mine yesterday.. I took civil.. this was my third freaking time :/ and I hope I passed it too.. How many do you know 100% you got right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the morning I 'm confident of 70-80%. For afternoon seesion, I'm confident of 50% correct.
Click to expand...

I just received my results and PASSED the FE (Industrial) exam. One big relief after a month of rigorous studying.

Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## CountCove

FE4IE said:


> FE4IE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruskyline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FE4IE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my exam yesterday for Industrial Engineering Discipline. This is my second attempt with CBT version. Honeslty, first time I failed because I didnot prepare well and messed up my time management. I think most of the problems we can solve with common knowledge, however, finishing it in 3 minutes is the key here - which I think requires lot of practice. This time around I prepared myself better. I'm hoping to pass this time - I thought got 60%-70% (atleast) correct.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I took mine yesterday.. I took civil.. this was my third freaking time :/ and I hope I passed it too.. How many do you know 100% you got right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the morning I 'm confident of 70-80%. For afternoon seesion, I'm confident of 50% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just received my results and PASSED the FE (Industrial) exam. One big relief after a month of rigorous studying.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions.
Click to expand...

Congratulations on passing with your FE (Industrial) exam! I aim to take the FE (Industrial) exam January 2015. What resources did you use to prepare for your FE (Industrial) exam and how effective were they in helping you to prepare? Also, if you could change one thing about the FE (Industrial) exam, what would it be and what is your reason for that change?

Best of luck on your endeavors to make things better for the world!


----------



## PE4IE

CountCove said:


> FE4IE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FE4IE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ruskyline said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FE4IE said:
> 
> 
> 
> I took my exam yesterday for Industrial Engineering Discipline. This is my second attempt with CBT version. Honeslty, first time I failed because I didnot prepare well and messed up my time management. I think most of the problems we can solve with common knowledge, however, finishing it in 3 minutes is the key here - which I think requires lot of practice. This time around I prepared myself better. I'm hoping to pass this time - I thought got 60%-70% (atleast) correct.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I took mine yesterday.. I took civil.. this was my third freaking time :/ and I hope I passed it too.. How many do you know 100% you got right??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For the morning I 'm confident of 70-80%. For afternoon seesion, I'm confident of 50% correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just received my results and PASSED the FE (Industrial) exam. One big relief after a month of rigorous studying.
> 
> Please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations on passing with your FE (Industrial) exam! I aim to take the FE (Industrial) exam January 2015. What resources did you use to prepare for your FE (Industrial) exam and how effective were they in helping you to prepare? Also, if you could change one thing about the FE (Industrial) exam, what would it be and what is your reason for that change?
> 
> Best of luck on your endeavors to make things better for the world!
Click to expand...

I used " Industrial Discipline-specific Review for the FE/EIT exam by Lindeburg" as the main resource to prepare for the exam. Also, I used FE review manual for Math and Ethics. Trick here is to undersand the concepts and practice more problems. Just spend last two days before exam only for review the materials you studied. One thing I would do different would be to finish morning session as soon as possible. Afternoon session needs more time to work out problems.

Good Luck!


----------



## ruskyline

kellere1 said:


> I PASSED!!!
> 
> Hope you did too!


I did i did!! It's so unreal!! Cheers buddy


----------



## CountCove

FE4IE,

Having a strong base strategy seems to be important in preparing for the FE (Industrial) Exam so thank you for your answers and advice regarding resources and strategies you recommend in preparing for and taking the FE (Industrial) Exam.


----------



## MEPE1015

leesv said:


> I like the new format much better, I toke it yesterday in Mechanical, 2nd time. I don't have to flip around the reference handbook anymore, so I can find stuff easier and finish the the test faster. I finish 40mins ahead of the 5hr20mins they give me.




Hi,

So you took the Mechanical discipline? How was it? What references did you use?

I am also preparing for Mechanical discipline, I am using only the FE mechanical practice problems by Lindeburg, which is the study companion of FE Mechanical Review manual.

Everything is covered here in this practice problems from the syllabus. Been working through the problems for the last 2.5 months. Over all of the 450 questions in this mechanical practice problem book by Lindeburg I can answer around 90-95% of them correctly.

I'm just anxious about it, thinking if this prep would be enough. I tried answering them as fast I can, my results varies, most of the subjects I always have extra time after finishing off all questions correctly. Its only those fluid mechanics and thermodynamics thats mostly consuming the time to max 3min/problem.

Anyone have used this reference please give me insight how this helps you to prep for the FE Mechanical? Will greatly appreciate it!

Thanks!!!


----------



## flaan

MEPE1015 said:


> leesv said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new format much better, I toke it yesterday in Mechanical, 2nd time. I don't have to flip around the reference handbook anymore, so I can find stuff easier and finish the the test faster. I finish 40mins ahead of the 5hr20mins they give me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So you took the Mechanical discipline? How was it? What references did you use?
> 
> I am also preparing for Mechanical discipline, I am using only the FE mechanical practice problems by Lindeburg, which is the study companion of FE Mechanical Review manual.
> 
> Everything is covered here in this practice problems from the syllabus. Been working through the problems for the last 2.5 months. Over all of the 450 questions in this mechanical practice problem book by Lindeburg I can answer around 90-95% of them correctly.
> 
> I'm just anxious about it, thinking if this prep would be enough. I tried answering them as fast I can, my results varies, most of the subjects I always have extra time after finishing off all questions correctly. Its only those fluid mechanics and thermodynamics thats mostly consuming the time to max 3min/problem.
> 
> Anyone have used this reference please give me insight how this helps you to prep for the FE Mechanical? Will greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks!!!
Click to expand...

I recently took the Mechanical FE and passed, I'm a recent ME graduate. As far as preparation goes I used the Lindeburg review manual, theres one thats floating around online, as well as the FE Pratice Test. Based on my experience, I would say the test was somewhat challenging only because it was a race against time.

Be sure to know where the formulas are on the handbook, and memorize some of the common ones(if you already havent) like the reynolds number, conduction, convection, and radiation, MOI etc. Know how to use the charts especially the psychometric chart and the H134a one. I remember a lot of them from the back of my head so I never really had to keep looking in the handbook for every single one. Pay attention to units and sig figs, and manage your time accordingly.

The only section I had trouble with is last section, which is the Mechanical Engineering and design section, read that section a few times and try to get a feel of where are the different formulas located.

I will try to update this if I remember something else, but these are my takeaways from the test. There are also some posts on reddit regarding the FE Exam if you want to read them.

Good Luck! Let us know how you did!


----------



## MEPE1015

flaan said:


> MEPE1015 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> leesv said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new format much better, I toke it yesterday in Mechanical, 2nd time. I don't have to flip around the reference handbook anymore, so I can find stuff easier and finish the the test faster. I finish 40mins ahead of the 5hr20mins they give me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> So you took the Mechanical discipline? How was it? What references did you use?
> 
> I am also preparing for Mechanical discipline, I am using only the FE mechanical practice problems by Lindeburg, which is the study companion of FE Mechanical Review manual.
> 
> Everything is covered here in this practice problems from the syllabus. Been working through the problems for the last 2.5 months. Over all of the 450 questions in this mechanical practice problem book by Lindeburg I can answer around 90-95% of them correctly.
> 
> I'm just anxious about it, thinking if this prep would be enough. I tried answering them as fast I can, my results varies, most of the subjects I always have extra time after finishing off all questions correctly. Its only those fluid mechanics and thermodynamics thats mostly consuming the time to max 3min/problem.
> 
> Anyone have used this reference please give me insight how this helps you to prep for the FE Mechanical? Will greatly appreciate it!
> 
> Thanks!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I recently took the Mechanical FE and passed, I'm a recent ME graduate. As far as preparation goes I used the Lindeburg review manual, theres one thats floating around online, as well as the FE Pratice Test. Based on my experience, I would say the test was somewhat challenging only because it was a race against time.
> 
> Be sure to know where the formulas are on the handbook, and memorize some of the common ones(if you already havent) like the reynolds number, conduction, convection, and radiation, MOI etc. Know how to use the charts especially the psychometric chart and the H134a one. I remember a lot of them from the back of my head so I never really had to keep looking in the handbook for every single one. Pay attention to units and sig figs, and manage your time accordingly.
> 
> The only section I had trouble with is last section, which is the Mechanical Engineering and design section, read that section a few times and try to get a feel of where are the different formulas located.
> 
> I will try to update this if I remember something else, but these are my takeaways from the test. There are also some posts on reddit regarding the FE Exam if you want to read them.
> 
> Good Luck! Let us know how you did!
Click to expand...



Congrats buddy!

Yup! Ill keep you posted! Thanks for the input!


----------



## JB66money

The best way to prepare for the FE and PE exams is to study the topics listed by NCEES until you understand the fundamental concepts, principles and practices pertaining to those topics listed. Then solve problems in the NCEES books as well as basic problems in some text books and other sources. Also do not get hung up on particular problems or solutions to problems, but undersatnd the priciples behind the solutions as they relate to the topics. There really is not a single stand alone source that contains all of the topics listed by NCEES, you just have to obtain the basics about those topics from multiple sources. As far as the FE exam, the best place start is to become very familiar with the reference manual provided by NCEES. Learn / Re-learn and understand the principlescontained in the reference guide, then begin to solve the problems in the practice exam provided by NCEES, but also solve problems from other multiple sources. If you learn to understand the principles behind those formulas and laws ect. (use your text books to for clarification of principles, theorems or laws that may not be clear in the manual) contained in the reference manual, then you will be able to solve the majority of the problems on the actual FE exam correctly. Again, do not go into the exam expecting to see problems that were on practice exams, but expect to see the fundamental principles listed in the NCCES topics for the specific exams.


----------



## MEPE1015

JB66money said:


> The best way to prepare for the FE and PE exams is to study the topics listed by NCEES until you understand the fundamental concepts, principles and practices pertaining to those topics listed. Then solve problems in the NCEES books as well as basic problems in some text books and other sources. Also do not get hung up on particular problems or solutions to problems, but undersatnd the priciples behind the solutions as they relate to the topics. There really is not a single stand alone source that contains all of the topics listed by NCEES, you just have to obtain the basics about those topics from multiple sources. As far as the FE exam, the best place start is to become very familiar with the reference manual provided by NCEES. Learn / Re-learn and understand the principlescontained in the reference guide, then begin to solve the problems in the practice exam provided by NCEES, but also solve problems from other multiple sources. If you learn to understand the principles behind those formulas and laws ect. (use your text books to for clarification of principles, theorems or laws that may not be clear in the manual) contained in the reference manual, then you will be able to solve the majority of the problems on the actual FE exam correctly. Again, do not go into the exam expecting to see problems that were on practice exams, but expect to see the fundamental principles listed in the NCCES topics for the specific exams.




Hi JB,

Ofc not expecting it to be the same. Just saying that behind all these principles, there are still level of difficulty of the problems. There are problems, can be done int 2 equations and there are some you derive up to 5 equations.


----------



## iwire

those people who took the new format will not understand our struggle ! lol

It was a battle of 8 hour marathon prepping us for the PE exam later

And we get a pencil out of the whole deal yahoo!


----------



## Ken PE 3.1

iwire said:


> those people who took the new format will not understand our struggle ! lol
> 
> It was a battle of 8 hour marathon prepping us for the PE exam later
> 
> And we get a pencil out of the whole deal yahoo!


Or 3


----------



## Kovz

iwire said:


> those people who took the new format will not understand our struggle ! lol
> 
> It was a battle of 8 hour marathon prepping us for the PE exam later
> 
> And we get a pencil out of the whole deal yahoo!




I took the paper and pencil FE twice, and the CBT FE twice. Believe me, I know the struggle is real! LOL

I did think the CBT FE was easier though. I'm glad it's discipline specific now. There was a lot of topics on the old format that I never had a class in school for (or just didn't pay attention much when I took those classes because they weren't specific to my discipline).


----------



## MEPE1015

Just took FE CBT Mechanical discipline today. Wheeeeew!

I think I got around (45/55) on first part. and maybe (37-40)/55 on the second part. What is the least passing mark?


----------



## engineer123

Noone knows the passing score, it varies based on how others did on the test as well.

Based on how many you think you got right, I'd say you're in the clear. You'll get your results on Wednesday. Best of luck ?


----------



## MEPE1015

engineer123 said:


> Noone knows the passing score, it varies based on how others did on the test as well.
> 
> Based on how many you think you got right, I'd say you're in the clear. You'll get your results on Wednesday. Best of luck


How do you know its Wednesday? You mean this coming 20th? Pretty sure, that's the least I should get. But I know for sure i blew the controls subject, which is like the last 44-48th question.

We don't need to get above average of all subjects to pass do we? Hope it is based on overall average?


----------



## matt267 PE

http://ncees.org/exams/scoring/


----------



## engineer123

It seems the scores are always released on Wednesdays. I remember seeing a post here somewhere that the scores are released in batches. (I got my score on a Wednesday lol)

And you dont need above average on every subject, it's based on overall average.


----------



## MEPE1015

engineer123 said:


> It seems the scores are always released on Wednesdays. I remember seeing a post here somewhere that the scores are released in batches. (I got my score on a Wednesday lol)
> 
> And you dont need above average on every subject, it's based on overall average.


Around what time? EST?


----------



## engineer123

Between 10 and 11 am


----------



## MEPE1015

engineer123 said:


> Between 10 and 11 am


Alright! Thanks!

One more night! xD


----------



## engineer123

Good luck!!!


----------



## MEPE1015

engineer123 said:


> Good luck!!!


Just got the results! I passed!!!!!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## engineer123

Congrats! Wasn't it nerve racking when you got the email? I remember being so nervous last month but its a great feeling when you see the word "Passed" ??


----------



## matt267 PE

MEPE1015 said:


> engineer123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the results! I passed!!!!!
> 
> Thanks everyone!
Click to expand...

Congrats!!


----------



## MEPE1015

engineer123 said:


> Congrats! Wasn't it nerve racking when you got the email? I remember being so nervous last month but its a great feeling when you see the word "Passed" ??


Thanks! Good thing I didnt get any email. I just saw the word passed when I log on to my account. ?


----------



## Abouhatab

I passed FE Electrical and Computer in August in the first try and PE Electrical and Electronics in April in the first try. Personally, I think PE exam was a little easier than FE. At least I knew I passed the exam when I left the room. Many thanks to engineerboards.com for helping me throughout the whole process (including waiting for the results lol). I paid my $25 donation so people after me can have access to the same level of help that I got. Working with the site maybe somewhat challenging at times but it is totally worth it.


----------

